# Plant Not Staying Rooted



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

I am having problem with my stem plants not being able to stay rooted in the gravel. Everytime I get home I see around 4/7 floating at top. The plants are freshly planted, so I think the problem is with the gravel that I am using which is black flourite gravel from Big Al's, Even when I reroot the plant in place, I notice the gravel don't fill in back in the empty area around the plants.

So should I try to mix some sand into it to help with the rooting and gripping the plant in place or there a better solution?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Gravel is a poor choice for a planted tank or any tank as it leaves empty water filled pockets that soon fill with food and fish waste causing many problems. Mixing in enough sand to fill the pockets will enable your plants to take root and grow and make a much healthier substrate.


----------



## cold (Jul 18, 2011)

what kind of fish do you have?


----------



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

No fish, a fresh tank that's been cycling.


----------



## cold (Jul 18, 2011)

is the flow of filter too hard??? what kind of filter do you have.
if you don't want to add sand try lead strips to hold them down until they grow out the roots...


----------



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

Using a rena filstar xp1. 
I might just end up getting some black blasting sand to mix it with tomorrow


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

This is the first time I've heard anyone say gravel is a poor choice for a planted tank. I've heard sand is a bad choice many times though.

I find stem plants are difficult in any substrate. I'd do what cold said and anchor them down. Mixing sand in will eventually turn the tank into a mess.


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

+1 on the anchors
i have to anchor all my steam plants till they root themselves

granted i plant in sand
but still


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I find it really surprising you are having problem planting in flourite.
How thick is the substrate. Go with at least 2" to 3". Did you trim the roots down to 1 1/2" or 2" before you plant?
Was there a current constanly blowing at the plant?
Was the plant dying due to insufficient lighting, hence receding root growth?
Was there a lack of neutrients?
Some plants require CO2 to grow propertly.
MTS (Malaysian trumpet snails) tend to undo everything you did with you plant. But once your plants are extablish, it's alot harder for them to unearth them.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Use tweezers to plant it instead of your fingers. That should fix everything.


----------



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

Going with the anchor method on the ones that keep floating. I was about the drain my tank when I notice some small life form swimming around, not sure of what it is yet, most likely some runner from when I got the plants. 

I guess that could be the problem, the one that is floating are the ones that i left longer than the rest.

Did use tweezer but the ones I used, the flat end was a bit larger than most, so when i plant and let go the end just put the gravel outward. Can't wait till the ebay tweezer comes in.

I did everything you guys listed, hopefully I will not find anything floating tonight when I get home. 

Thanks all


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Nomo said:


> Going with the anchor method on the ones that keep floating. I was about the drain my tank when I notice some small life form swimming around, not sure of what it is yet, most likely some runner from when I got the plants.


Where they Amphipods?:


----------



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks Will  I love the snails moving about in my tank.
I don't think is Amphipods, doesn't look anything like that when I do see it in mid water.

I can't even add any fish in my tank now cause I don't want it to get eaten
Also Big Al's having a sale 8 zebra danios for $1.99 so tempted


----------

